# Bent Gate Mountaineering - Open Sales Position



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone...

Looking for a fantastic job in a fun place to work? Bent Gate Mountaineering has a sales floor position open.

40 hours per week (five 8-hour shifts). Duties include selling gear and assisting customers; answering phones; ringing through sales; restocking, tagging etc. This position requires selling skills as well as in-depth product knowledge. Alpine and rock climbing experience desired. Contagious enthusiasm a definite plus! Health insurance available after probationary period.

Please e-mail resume to [email protected]

Ciao
Alex


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

*Customer Service at Bent Gate sucks*

Bro Bra attitude required? Also, the ability to ignore customers and talk about dumb ass climbing or skiing adventures with your buddies while paying customers wait?

Sorry, couldn't resist the chance to give some input on the sorry state of customer service affairs at Bent Gate.

Golden resident with money to spend,
Erik


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Erik...

I am truly sorry you had a bad experience at our shop. We make it a point to train our employees on good customer service... in fact we like to think it is a positive differentiator for us. It sounds like we really missed the mark with you. I would be pissed too if I were treated the way it sounds like you were. No one likes the attitude you describe or waiting for that matter. I sincerely appreciate the feedback... although I wish it could have been through a private message... and will be sure customer service is a topic at our next staff meeting. We are constantly trying to stay on top of and improve our business... customer service is a top priority. If you have additional feedback please feel free to give me a call or drop me an e-mail.

Thanks... and I hope we can win your business back.

Alex Henes
cell: 303-520-5395
[email protected]


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds like a Neptune experience! 

I've never had anything but friendly, helpful and knowledgeable service at Bent Gate. Some smoking deals to be had too.

Give em another try, Erik. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

I have had nothing but positive experiences at Bent Gate. I also appreciate their support of many community nights and other local events.


----------



## passport (Apr 10, 2007)

EZ said:


> Bro Bra attitude required? Also, the ability to ignore customers and talk about dumb ass climbing or skiing adventures with your buddies while paying customers wait?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist the chance to give some input on the sorry state of customer service affairs at Bent Gate.
> 
> ...



Yep, Erik nailed it. Most of us in the Golden area would rather drive to another store or go online for our purchases. Sorry, I would LOVE to keep my dough local and support the mom and pop, but I just cannot condone poor service.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

shit if it was in bozeman id be all for it... damn you all need to quite "bitching"


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Well fellas... what can I say other than... thanks for the feedback. It is always tough to hear this kinda stuff.

We encourage our employees to focus their passion for adventure and the outdoors with the goal of it translating to knowledgeable and courteous customer service.

However I will say this... we will continue and sharpen our focus on customer service and make your experience what we hope is YOUR shop better and better... you have my word.

In addition... please feel free to contact me directly via email or PM with any comments or questions... including positive and negative experiences you have at the shop.

Thanks
Alex
[email protected]
303-520-5395


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*BG Customer Service*

As a Golden resident and someone involved heavily in Retail, I have to say that Bent Gate does a pretty fine job in the C.S. department. It's unfortunate that instances exist which highlight less than ideal experiences, but lets be realistic and concede that from time to time this will happen in any retail store. I've seen exactly what my fellow Golden residents are describing, but I've also seen - and more often than not - many of the staff providing exceptional customer service. 

In an environment like Bent Gate, where the employees are enthusiasts and users of the gear they sell like none other, their primary skill set is knowledge of the product with customer service being something that they must all develop. Some are better than others, and absolutely, they likely sit around and talk about their adventures. However, the bottom line is a conversation takes two people. I've always been greeted upon entering BG and told to let them know if I need any help, but I actually like the fact that they let me as a customer browse the product without someone actively trying to sell me something over my shoulder. As soon as I approach and engage an associate with a question or request they are extremely responsive and informative. While some of us would prefer that the engagement come from the employee, think about how many times you've been shopping in other environments and had to tell 4-5 associates that you're fine and don't need any help...choose your poison.

Hopefully each of your negative experiences can be overcome by the hard work of Alex and the rest of the Bent Gate team. I for one think, though they are a bunch of rock jocks  , that they provide very good customer service and well above average knowledge of the products they sell.

And my disclaimer: The Bent Gate _does not_ carry any KEEN product.

MC


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry some of you have had bad experiences at the Gate. I have always had good service by knowledgeable staff. I don't know much about climbing, but they seem to have a great selection of At and tele ski stuff.


----------

